# Clarion MAX675VD



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

a guy at a shop here in town recommended the Clarion Max675vd as a dvd player option in the goat. he said that that would be his best suggestion for what im looking to get(dvd and a decend ipod connection b/c the fm modulator SUCKS). has anyone put this unit into your cars yet or will it even work?


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

I went with an Alpine IVA-W200 (CD-DVD with monitor). The iPod connector is a plug and play and cost an extra $30.


----------

